# im a newb looking to start my own clothing company similar to FAMOUS STARS AND STRAPS



## lancerlance83 (Jul 19, 2007)

not sure if you guys have heard of famous stars and straps before but they have a hip-hop/punk rock/thugish kinda vibe to them. basically im looking to start a clothing company similar to them with basic logos and tags. ive been searching and searching and i think im just getting myself more and more confused with all the companies/shirts/screen printers out there. basically im looking for a place who can supply me with quality shirts/tank tops/hooded sweatshirts,etc. and do the logos for me and also do a tag for me...whether its a actual tag or even if the company name and size,etc. it just printed on the inside of the shirt where the tag is suppose to go. not looking to order a whole lot right away maybe 5 shirts of each size. any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lancerlance83 said:


> not sure if you guys have heard of famous stars and straps before but they have a hip-hop/punk rock/thugish kinda vibe to them. basically im looking to start a clothing company similar to them with basic logos and tags. ive been searching and searching and i think im just getting myself more and more confused with all the companies/shirts/screen printers out there. basically im looking for a place who can supply me with quality shirts/tank tops/hooded sweatshirts,etc. and do the logos for me and also do a tag for me...whether its a actual tag or even if the company name and size,etc. it just printed on the inside of the shirt where the tag is suppose to go. not looking to order a whole lot right away maybe 5 shirts of each size. any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.



There's no real confusion, you just pick a printer and ask them for a quote to print your designs.

You can look in your local phonebook to find screen printers in your area to get quotes from.

You are going to pay more for the shirts because of the small quantities, but you'll probably won't have a hard time finding a place to print them.

Because we have many members who are screen printers, we don't allow service requests that might encourage self promotion in the main forums. Because of that we try and stay away from printer recommendation posts.

Once you have fifteen posts here you can post a request in our Classifieds section if you'd like to.

You can also try the forums at TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board! (lots of screen printers visit those forums and they have a free classifieds area where you can post job requests)

:welcome:


----------

